# GT Velocity pros for field?



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else shoot a .246 arrow for field? I only shot one field tournament last year, and I shot pro hunters. They worked great, but on the 20yd target my 3rd arrow kicked out for a 4. I'm not sure if going to a micro diameter arrow would help out much. Arrows were 5575 GT pro hunters 26.25", 150gn point, 2.0" AAE max, pin nocks. My set up worked well for my first field tournament. I shot a 543/560 and won my young adult division as well as tied the adult freestyle division.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I know Bridger Deaton uses them. Not sure if he shoots field but I know he shoots FITA. I used them the past 2 summers for some 900 rounds and placed pretty well each time. I'm thinking about trying the GT Kinetic Pierce Platinums for this next summer. They are a .166" ID arrow that will have glue in points that accept their FACT weight system. Of course it'll take a new FACT wrench and weights.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've found that G-uni bushings and nocks have less glance outs than pins, then again I'm not a 540+ shooter that is darn fine for one event a year!

-Grant


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I shoot the Ultralight Pro 400 spine which is the EXACT same arrow as the Velocity Pro 5575. I have never shot Easton or Carbon Express micro diameter arrows because they are quite expensive, but I have shot Victory VAP's and Black Eagle X-Impacts, and they are great arrows, but at 70+ yards my GT Ultralight Pro's still fly and group better for me. Now I did order a set of the new GT Kinetic Pierce Platinum's, and I will play around with those this winter/spring, but as for now my go too arrows for next field season is my GT Ultralight Pro's.

One thing you have to keep in mind though is my decision to shoot a medium diameter shaft (.246 shaft) is based on the fact that I am shooting field rounds mostly in the woods where wind is not as much as a factor. Now someone like your self who might travel and shoot rounds further west may run into more rolling hills, valley, and plateau courses where wind is everything. So diameter could be more of a factor for you. 

At the end of the day though you should still shoot the arrow that flies the truest for you at 80-100 yards.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I forgot that Wolf44 on here, an NFAA pro, shoots the Pro Hunters for field. Not the Velocity but the same diameter. He does pretty well with them.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I shoot GT Ultralight Pros for field and know many others that shoot like-sized arrows for field. If you are shooting scores of 543, I would stick with what you have now.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I've shot UL400's for field the past few seasons and never had any issues, just don't shoot the center of the dot on the close targets too early 

I have some Kinetic Pierce shafts I need to get cut and start testing with soon, but right now the treestand calls my name when I have free time.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

I've been shooting VAP's and X-Impacts for outdoor target the last few years. This year I'm going to shoot Ultralight Pro's in 340 spin with the 50gr insert and 100gr screw in tips out of a 60# Prime Rival.

I'm a marginal shooter, and a few of the best Shooters I've seen shoot UL's for outdoor. In fact, I was on the same bale as a guy shooting the UL's in a 900 round that shot an 891 I believe, it was indoors. However the other guy I know shot an 890 outdoors with UL's.

I'm shooting the pins to protect arrows, however they both shot the nock collars I believe, they destroy more arrows, but get less glance outs.

Didn't Jessie Broadwater shoot Gold Tip at one time and won a National Field or two with Pro Hunters or Ultralights?

My main reason for switching was seeing a video with Tim Gillingham where he talked about the skinner the arrow, the more difficult it was to get the power stroke of the string straight down the middle of the arrow. My ultra skinny arrows also cam in around 362 grains, and I was looking to go heavier, with my UL's being built at around 418gn. I made this decision based on how "forgiving" my super heavy X27's fly for indoor spots, never really got that feeling/confidence in my outdoor arrows, so we'll try these this year and see what happens.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ThunderEagle said:


> I've been shooting VAP's and X-Impacts for outdoor target the last few years. This year I'm going to shoot Ultralight Pro's in 340 spin with the 50gr insert and 100gr screw in tips out of a 60# Prime Rival.
> 
> I'm a marginal shooter, and a few of the best Shooters I've seen shoot UL's for outdoor. In fact, I was on the same bale as a guy shooting the UL's in a 900 round that shot an 891 I believe, it was indoors. However the other guy I know shot an 890 outdoors with UL's.
> 
> ...


I saw that same video of Tim saying that however I don't believe it. If you lay a .166" ID arrow shaft on a line with the center of the arrow on the line, and then lay a .246" ID arrow centered on that same line, the center is the same no matter how large of diameter the arrow is. You're either on the center or you're not. I think it'll be interesting seeing if he is using the .166" diameter Pierce shafts this year. I think his previous comments were a product of his sponsor not having a small diameter shaft at the time.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> I saw that same video of Tim saying that however I don't believe it. If you lay a .166" ID arrow shaft on a line with the center of the arrow on the line, and then lay a .246" ID arrow centered on that same line, the center is the same no matter how large of diameter the arrow is. You're either on the center or you're not. I think it'll be interesting seeing if he is using the .166" diameter Pierce shafts this year. I think his previous comments were a product of his sponsor not having a small diameter shaft at the time.


There was always the Kinetic.

Anyhow, the person that won the Ohio State Field and 900 round this year (Mark Herring, also won Shooter of the year for AMFS) was using Ultralight pros. Like I said, I'm trying them this year looking for hopefully a little more forgiveness. I do know the ultraskinny shafts are much better in the wind, but reality is, that isn't that much of a factor for me most days.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been very impressed with the ultralight pros. They group just about as well as the pro tours had for me (I have shot many mid 550s scores with both arrows) but they are WAY more durable. Unless you are shooting in a very windy environment I think they are extremely reliable for the price. Definitely use the accu points (!!!) for less glance outs. That is definitely my main issue with them but honestly it's less of an issue than I thought it would be. I love these arrows. If I had unlimited free x10s I would use those instead but really there hasn't been much of a score difference at all. For field I would suggest slapping a good amount of tip weight on them (I use 150gr. I would say at least 130gr but obviously whatever works for you....)


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

I have to say that windy conditions are not an issues either. I have used my UL Pros 400s w 110 grn points to win a target competition WA 50 m in gusty conditions with winds up to 13-15 m/s. I had better grouping than some of the guys shooting X10s w 120 grn points, and in addition these are some of the best archers in the country. My scope on that day was 698/720. However I am going to try out with heavier arrows this year as the ones I have now only weight about 339 grns total, but I think that I will need to go with a stiffer spine if I am going to shoot a 150 grn point weight.

Just my $0.02

/Swede


----------



## Swede (Aug 26, 2002)

Didn't mean to hijack the thread. I can only second the views of previous replies. They will work great for both field and target shooting &#55357;&#56841;


----------

